# Need advice



## itsnotactuallyme (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm 18 and I need advice concerning the pursuing of a relationship.. 

Basically is there one girl who I really like.. I've known her since the start of high school, though we didn't hang out or talk much, and it's only recently throughout the several times that I've seen her during this past year that I've developed a very strong liking toward her.. It's recently gotten to the point that in some way or another all my thoughts go back to her; as in they all manage to somehow connect to her.. Pretty much she's on my mind all the time.. Problem is that I don't feel quite comfortable talking to her yet, although recently once again, during the time that I've invited some friends along with her to my house, I've felt I was able to relax a bit and let go in her presence.. Also, I'm not even sure whether she's single or not.. 

Anyways, basically, my question is how do I go from here in trying to figure out whether she shares the same feelings towards me that I feel towards her? How can I become more comfortable in her presence as well as in talking to her one on one? And is it possible to somehow find out if she has a boyfriend already so that perhaps my efforts don't go to waste?


----------



## Mari (Apr 23, 2008)

H! itsnotactuallyme. I do not have any advice here but just happened to come across your post and hope that things are going well for you. :heart: Mari


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 23, 2008)

> the time that I've invited some friends along with her to my house, I've felt I was able to relax a bit and let go in her presence.. Also, I'm not even sure whether she's single or not..


 
Do this again,  enjoy the company and enquire her status in a discreet way. Maybe?


----------

